# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Xu hướng làm đẹp bằng mỹ phẩm an toàn dạng uống

## hungsanphuongdong

*Sở hữu các thành phần có tác động tích cực cho da như collagen, muối selen, axit hyaluronic, vitamin…, mỹ phẩm dạng uống càng ngày càng trở nên thông dụng và được phụ nữ chuộng.*

 Khoảng 2 năm trở lại đây, các dòng mỹ phẩm bổ sung được sử dụng theo đường uống trở thành xu hướng làm đẹp được nhiều người áp dụng. Đa số đồ uống được nhập khẩu từ nước ngoài, đảm bảo đáng tin cậy theo các chỉ số ISO, BRC/IFC hay KOSHER… ( Xem thêm: Mỹ phẩm Thanh Ngân )




 Mỹ phẩm dạng uống ngày càng được nhiều người ưa chuộng.


 Ưu điểm trước tiên của mỹ phẩm dạng uống là sự tiện lợi. Khi tiến hành, người dùng không cần phân vân về loại da hay các căn nguyên bên ngoài như thời tiết, khí hậu, bụi bẩn… Khác với việc làm trắng, mịn da bằng cách thoa từ bên ngoài, các đồ uống này có tính chất trị liệu, nuôi dưỡng và bảo vệ từ sâu bên trong.

 Để cân nhắc và cho ra đời dòng mỹ phẩm đáp ứng mong muốn dưỡng và có thể tiến hành qua đường uống, các nhà sản xuất áp dụng phương pháp chiết xuất biện pháp cao, đòi hỏi sự tinh vi và tận tường. Beauty and Go - thương hiệu nước uốnglàm đẹp có nguồn gốc xuất xứ từ Tây Ban Nha cũng được trang bị dây chuyền sản xuất khép kín với sự tham gia của hàng trăm bác sĩ, nhà khám phá giàu kinh nghiệm, đảm bảo cho xuất hiện những thức uống an toàn thực phẩm và cho công dụng tối ưu. ( Xem thêm: Mỹ phẩm Thụy Sỹ )

 Nước uống đẹp da Beauty & Go giành được nhiều giải thưởng uy tín trong và ngoài nước.

 Đây là loại nước uống có công dụng chống lão hóa, giúp da đều màu, mịn và tươi trẻ hơn. Do được chiết xuất từ hoa quả tươi nên Beauty and Go có hương vị thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng. Các chất chống oxy hóa trong thức uống giúp làm chậm quy trình nhăn nheo, níu giữ tuổi thanh xuân hiệu quả. Đặc biệt, thành phần macro antioxidants cùng những vitamin và khoáng chất khác có trong sản phẩm giúp da đẹp từ trong ra ngoài.

 Hiện Beauty & Go được phân phối độc quyền bởi Công ty Thương mại phân phối Alba. Mỗi chai có thể tích 250 ml. đồ uống an toàn cho cả phụ nữ mang thai, bà mẹ đang cho con bú và bệnh nhân tiểu đường. ( Xem thêm: mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da nữ )

----------

